# My marriage is over but then...?



## phyxius (Jul 5, 2010)

Back story: I have been told by my husband that he's not in love with me anymore. This happened when my daughter was 3 months old. I knew there was something going on between him and a girl at his work but was told I'm just a jealous person. Even though he didn't love me anymore, he still ended up having sex with me from time to time. I, in the mean time, was trying to save my marriage for my daughter. Then he finally told me there was someone else and it was the girl from his work. He only had an "emotional" affair but nothing physical. He said he wants to be ended with me before he pursues her.

Now: After months of being "roomates" and still having sex (yes I was stupid enough to still love him and want him), I was getting stressed to the point of why am I still trying? If they want to be together I cannot stop them. So, I emailed the girl and I say girl because she's 20 years old. To my surprise she emailed me back and said she wanted nothing to do with him. She didn't even want to be his friend anymore and that she was sorry she ever met him. She didn't go into details of what happened and frankly I don't care. It gave me hope that maybe my marriage could get back to where it was. My husband found out we talked, blamed me for her not wanting him, packed his things and left me. He's been living at his mum's for a month now and comes to see our daughter and even takes her some nights which is fine with me. I would never take her away from him because I know from my husband's experience it would only hurt my daughter in the end (My husband's mum walked out on his dad when he was 2 years old and never seen him again until this year).

I know my marriage is over with the simple fact that even now that he knows this girl doesn't want him, and I am pregnant AGAIN, he left and wont come home. I'm trying to deal with it all on my own. He hasn't really supported me during my pregnancy or his way of supporting me is saying he'll take our daughter for the night. I have been strong in showing him I can move on without him. Two nights ago I crashed. I sent him a text telling him how I missed experiencing this pregnancy with him. I'm pregnant and can't always control my emotions. He never texted back but showed up the next day after work without calling. This is what he does. He doesn't show emotion and he's a stubborn man but I know he came because of my text. I know he misses it too. Then last night he went to a jackless jill for a friend at his work. My daughter bumped her head pretty bad and I was freaking out because not only was I worried about her, I was having the worst pain in my abdomen I've ever experienced. I texted him I needed his help. He said he'd come by after the party. I said you should be here now...he responded I'll be there asap. When he showed up he was drunk but actually nice which is usually not him when he drinks. He got touchy feely with me, he rubbed my arm and back and told me everything is ok. We even had a family hug, us and our daughter, which has never happened. I felt like he was gonna do more or say something but he stopped himself.

I know I'm just rambling on. I just feel like there's something more going on. Is her starting to regret leaving? Is he realizing how much I need his support right now especially when I'm pregnant? His dad said he's "on my side" and thinks there's something else going on and so does my friend who has known us for 6 years. I just don't know what to believe anymore. But I wont get my hopes up. Anyways thanks for reading my rambles.


----------

